# Thought this was a good article......



## jmharris23 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.wadeburleson.org/2012/03/legalism-gives-birth-to-resentment-and.html#links


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 16, 2012)

Very good article.  Legalism has the attitude of superiority...that hits the nail on the head.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 16, 2012)

I've forwarded this article to practically every person on my email contact list.

Thanks.


----------

